# excite shopping experience



## walle258 (Dec 8, 2008)

i have to say something about the excite experience of shopping.
i found a export company who special in various lady's handbag with very low price and i 

have buy some nike shoes and polo for my friend and me.actually the shoes is not bad.but 

they can't get latest style of bape jacket .following the site :www.nikems.com bag specialist


----------



## walle258 (Dec 8, 2008)

*golf equipment*

i want to buy 1pcs iron .do u have some suggestion


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum but plese do not spam.
How long have you been playing golf for?


----------

